# Rod and Reel



## tons of snapper (Jun 22, 2009)

I was wondering what is a good rod and reel for inshore fishing(specks,reds,and flounders)I am wanting to spend 150-200$.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Stradic


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Stradic 2500 on a Teramar med or med light is one of my favorite combos.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

X2 on the stradic..

Allstarmakes a great inexpensivelight action rod. They sell for about 35 bucks at Academy. I have a couple of 200.00 custom rods andI use the Allstar the most.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I can tell you don't underestimate the Spheros, It is tough as thunder.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

*I like the Shimano Saros 3000F on a Shimano Teramar med - heavy Rod

*


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

anything shimano!! once you find the reel go put it on some rods and find the one that you like the feel of best..and then go catching!!!


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

Shimano has a few reels out there.....but dont overlook the Daiwa Saltist reels......Daiwa has surpassed Shimano in quality...IMO.....I used to be a die hard shimano fan.......still have 8 or so reels.....but lately Daiwa has my attention........just feels right


----------



## mitch66 (Apr 13, 2010)

i have a penn sargus that i love. Its a little bit cheaper then the stradic considering you wanna spend between 150 and 200 dollars and the stradic is a two hundred and something dollar reel. the penn sargus goes for around 80 dollars and is a good durable reel. Then you could buy a decent rod to go along with that and youll have a good inshore combo. You can always go with the black and gold too.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone tried the Penn Conquer yet? Based on what I've read it's got it all.


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

My all-time favorite, and I hope I don't get laughed at too hard, but Cabela's makes what they call the Salt Striker, it is all metal, with 9 sealed stainless steel ball bearings, and a sealed carbon drag system, and I love the 40 size. They make them all the way up to offshore sizes, but for inshore, this is the best setup I have found works best for me: Salt Striker 40 size reel, 7' MH Salt Striker rod, and 15lb Fireline braid in the tracer color. The Fireline braid is softer than powerpro, and with that setup, I can cast a 3" mirrolure just about as far as I can see, and it will hold all 300 yds of the line, so if you hook up to a monster fish, you have plenty of time to pull anchor and fight him in! It's fun catching 30-40lb cobia on it and just playing him till he's tuckered out on light tackle, plus when they are that tired, when you flop'em in the boat, no broken stuff from them flopin' around!!!

Rod, Reel, and line is about $150, and well worth it!

Don't forget the 3-4' of mono to start off your spool, and 5-6' of 20-30lb floro leader!</p>


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">A good inexpensive set-up is a Penn 5500 and an Ugly Stick medium action.</p>


----------

